# Brown Dirt Warrior Question



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 23, 2008)

Did any members from Vancouver actually know of Brown Dirt Warrior before all the Youtube videos? On his last video there was a sign on the highway that said "Go Brown Dirt" just wondering if he had some fame beforehand.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Have absolutely no clue. Take care and be safe.


----------



## LowRider (Apr 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Did any members from Vancouver actually know of Brown Dirt Warrior before all the Youtube videos? On his last video there was a sign on the highway that said "Go Brown Dirt" just wondering if he had some fame beforehand.


 
didn't notice, what part in there did it show it?  listen to the song, he's got a rep, the rapper mentions him several times


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 24, 2008)

I believe it was either 10 or 11, I will look for it and let you know. He was driving down the highway and panned with his camera on a blinking sign that said "Go Browndirt" I will find it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 24, 2008)

It was at 1:37 in video 10.


----------



## duffman (Feb 6, 2009)

i think that might of been photoshoped but who knows.brown dirt rocks.


----------



## iClown (Feb 6, 2009)

who is this brown dirt you speak of and why does he live so close to me?


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 6, 2009)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/profile?user=brwndirtwarrior&view=videos


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 6, 2009)

that song was made for the movie i talked to him about it before one day on youtube it is a movie not just videos the movies coming out pretty soon from what i hear


----------



## nvthis (Feb 7, 2009)

He used to have a site with his bio on it. Don't know if it is still there or not..


----------



## FruityBud (Feb 7, 2009)

*Brown Dirt Warrior Bio*
hxxp://www.browndirtwarrior.com/bio.html


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 7, 2009)

The highway sign was a trick done on the computer


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice! I am watching right now. Tommy chong? wow! he is my hero.


----------

